# Tiger Muskie @ Jordanelle



## dale_che (Nov 6, 2017)

Just read an article on KSL that mentioned there being tiger muskies in Jordanelle...? I've fished that lake all my life and never seen or even heard of anybody encountering a tiger musky there. Has anybody ever seen or heard of muskies being caught at Jordanelle, or is this just a typo?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Tiger muskies were planted in Jordanelle in May 2016 at about 5" long. I don't believe they were in Jordanelle prior to that.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/fishstocking/Fish?y=2016


----------



## dale_che (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah I used to work there a few years ago and there weren't any tigers...whoa...looks like they decided to throw in some kokanee and wipers too. Thanks Clarq for the link, very informative.


----------



## chery (Nov 21, 2017)

The article on KSL is a bit illusory compared to the reality a little dale_che


----------



## lintfisher (May 12, 2013)

Anyone know when those plants will be catchable size? Haven’t seen or heard of anybody catching any. I’d love to have a Wiper fishery so close to home.


----------

